# سؤال ضرورررررررررررررى جدا فى تنفيذ الفلات سلاب



## احمد محمد احمد محم (7 يناير 2012)

السلا عليكم

لو سمحت كنت عاوز اعرف ضرورى عن كيفية تنفيذ الحديد فى الفلات سلاب بالذات فى البلاطات غير منتظمة توزيع الاعمده لانه من الصعب تحديد اماكن الكلم ستريب والفلد سترب فكيف يتم وضع الحديد فى مثل هذه الحالات

واذاى لما اجى انفذ سقف فلات سلاب ابدا احط الفرش فى انى اتجاه فى اتجاه x او y

وبالنسبه للوح تنفيذ الفلات سلاب هل بيكون عاطى اطوال اسياخ الحديد واماكن وقوفها لانه ساعات بيبقى فيه حاجه اسمها عملية الوصل ما بين الاسياخ 

واذاى اقول للحداد يقطع الحديد

معلش يا جماعه انا عارف ان الاسئله ممكن تتضايقو منها لانى ما زلت طالب فعايز اكون مستعد لما اجى اشتغل لانى فعلا وجدت صعوبه جدا فى فهم تنفيذ هذا السقف وعندى خوف شديد ياريت اليجوبنى يجوبنى باستفاضه علشان افهم

ولكم جزيل الشكر

شكرا


----------



## احمد محمد احمد محم (7 يناير 2012)

اين الرد يا بشمهندسين

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## momen adel (7 يناير 2012)

بالنسبه للفلات سلاب هناك طريقتين للتنفيذ......
الاولى: هي الاصح ولكن تكلفتها اعلى وهو انك في الرقه السفليه بتوقف الحديد عند الاعمده حيث انه ينعدم الشد عندها....اما في الرقه العلويه بتوقف الحديد في منتصف البحر بين الاعمده حيث ينعدم الشد في تلك المنطقه وهذه الطريقه لو كنت شغال في شركه كبيره وهناك استشاري والدوشه الكبيره دي....

الثانيه : ميزتها انها موفره وتؤدي الغرض....انك بتمشي الوصله واحده وواحده يعني بتخلف الوصلات يعني مينفعش سيخين ورا بعض يكون مكان الوصله ليهم واااحد....ويشترط في هذه الطريقه ان يكون overlap لايقل عن 1 متر....والكلام ده لو شغال مع مقاول على قد حاله..........ارجو اني اكون افدتك.....


----------



## رزق حجاوي (7 يناير 2012)

احمد محمد احمد محم قال:


> السلا عليكم
> 
> لو سمحت كنت عاوز اعرف ضرورى عن كيفية تنفيذ الحديد فى الفلات سلاب بالذات فى البلاطات غير منتظمة توزيع الاعمده لانه من الصعب تحديد اماكن الكلم ستريب والفلد سترب فكيف يتم وضع الحديد فى مثل هذه الحالات
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم
حتى لا تكون الاجابة عامة وغير محددة يطلب ارفاق مخطط او سكتش لهذا السقف مبين عليه موقع الاعمدة والتباعد بينها وستجد المساعدة باذن الله تعالى.


----------



## الفارس2010 (7 يناير 2012)

انا شايف ان الاخ مؤمن عادل جاوب تمام وان الطريقة التانيه كويسة فى مثل هذه الحالات


----------



## احمد محمد احمد محم (7 يناير 2012)

الصوره توضح سقف فلات سلاب اعمدته منتظمة التوزيع









1-[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]هل نقوم بتسليح الاتجاه xكله مره واحده ( c.s +f.s ) ام نقوم بتسليح ال c.s فى الاتجاهين x ,y اولا ثم 

نقوم بتسليح f.s فى الاتجاهين x,y بعد ذلك؟
2-[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]بالنسبه ل ال f.s رقم 1 سنجد ان طولها 14م اذن لابد من عمل وصلات للحديد
السؤال 

اين ستكون الوصلات ؟؟
قرات ان وصلات الحديد للطبقه السفليه يجب ان تكون فوق الاعمده او محور العمود ( مناطق انعدام الشد) ويجب الا تكون فى مكان واحد كما هو موضح فىf.s رقم 1 
اذن سنلجا الى عمل وصلات تبادليه كما فى ال f.s رقم 2 ولكن سنجد ان هناك وصلات من الممكن ان تقع فى مناطق العزم الموجب ( مناطق الشد) فكيف سيكون الحل فى هذه الحاله؟؟

3-[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]هل عمل الوصلات للحديد فى اماكن العزم الموجب والعزم السالب ( مناطق الشد) محرم ؟؟
4-[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]فى حالة عمل وصلات تبادليه هل تكون موضحه على المخطط باطوال الاسياخ واطوال الوصلات من قبل المهندس المصمم ام يترك الامر للمهندس التنفيذى ؟؟
(( بمعنى لو عندنا وصله مكونه من 10 اسياخ بشكل تبادلى هل ال10 اسياخ يكونو مرسومين على اللوحه باطوالهم واماكن وقوف كل سيخ ))

5- لو تم عمل وصلات تبادليه للاسياخ الجمب بعض كما هو وضح بالصوره كم ستكون المسافه بين محاور الوصلات؟


----------



## احمد محمد احمد محم (8 يناير 2012)

الصوره توضح سقف فلات سلاب اعمدته غير منتظمة التوزيع
وفيه اسئله






بالنسبه لهذا السقف (( الاعمده غير منتظمة التوزيع)) كما هو موضح بالصوره

1-[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]من المعروف انه عند فرش الشبكه السفليه للحديد يتم عمل الوصلات فوق الاعمده او فوق محور العمود
ولكن فى هذا النوع من الاسقف نظرا لان الاعمده غير منتظمة التوزيع يمرمحور بعض الاعمده بمنتصف باكيه معينه فنكون قد اوقفنا الحديد عند محور الاعمده وفى نفس الوقت وقف الحديد فى منتصف الباكيه مثل محور رقم 4 فى الصوره فماذا يكون الحل؟؟

2-[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]ما هو الاسلوب المتبع فى تنفيذ حديد هذا النوع من الاسقف ( فلات سلاب اعمدته غير منتظمة التوزيع وما هى المعلومات التى تكون موضحه بمخططات هذه الاسقف لكى يسهل تنفيذه)؟؟

شكرا جزيلا مهندس / رزق حجاوى


----------



## احمد محمد احمد محم (8 يناير 2012)

فى انتظار الرد


----------



## رزق حجاوي (8 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم
بخصوص التسليح البلاطة الفطرية Flat Slab ذات توزيع الاعمدة المنتظمة فيكون





تفصيل حديد التسليح السفلي (الوصل عند الاعمدة ) والعلوي في حالة الطبقتين يكون في منتصف المسافة بين الاعمدة (يوجد طريقتين =باللون الارزق و اللون البيج )​ 
اما البلاطة الفطرية ذات الاعمدة غير المنتظمة ففي هذه الحالة يجب ان يكون التحليل للبلاطة قد تم بواسطة برامج هندسية مثل الايتابس او السيف (وهو الافضل ) ومن مخلال مخطط الاجهادات يتم وضع توزيع حديد التسليح بناءا على ذلك.
وللتعرف اكثر في هذا الموضوع اليك 
هذا الموضوع القيم للاستاذ المهندس اسامه نواره حيث يشرح ذلك بالتفصيل
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=207901&page=8​


----------



## احمد محمد احمد محم (12 يناير 2012)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بخصوص التسليح البلاطة الفطرية Flat Slab ذات توزيع الاعمدة المنتظمة فيكون
> 
> 
> ...




المهندس رزق شكرا جزيلا على هذا التوضيح وجزاك الله خيرا

لدى استفسار بسيط بالنسبه لجميع الوصلات الموضحه بالصوره من الواضح انها فى اماكن الضغط
وانا قرات ان وصلة الضغط تكون 40 فاى
والكود موضح ان منطقة الوصل للاسياخ =7.5 سم
فانا كنت عاوز اعرف هى وصلة الضغط فى الفلات سلاب للشبكه السفليه والعلويه كام 40 فاى ولا 7.5 سم ولا انا عندى لبس فى الامر ده ارجو التوضيح


----------



## رزق حجاوي (12 يناير 2012)

احمد محمد احمد محم قال:


> المهندس رزق شكرا جزيلا على هذا التوضيح وجزاك الله خيرا
> 
> لدى استفسار بسيط بالنسبه لجميع الوصلات الموضحه بالصوره من الواضح انها فى اماكن الضغط
> وانا قرات ان وصلة الضغط تكون 40 فاى
> ...


السلام عليكم
المطلوب حسب الكود الامريكي ACI-315-99
المطلوب ان يدخل الحديد داخل الكمرة الداخلية مسافة دنيا 6 انش (150مم)ولا يشترط ان يكون هناك تداخل بين الحديد السفلي oveerlap




المرجع
http://www.ins.itu.edu.tr/zcelep/zc_files/Documents/ACI315-99Detailing.pdf

بينما حسب متطلبات الزلازال
يكون الوصل في منتصف المسافة بين الاعمدة 
ولا يسمح بالوصل عند الاعمدة للحديد السفلي





المرجع
http://www.nehrp.gov/pdf/nistgcr8-917-1.pdf


----------



## احمد محمد احمد محم (12 يناير 2012)

مهندس رزق 

يعنى انا لما اجى اوصل الحديد فوق الاعمده او على طول محور العمود ( مناطق الضغط) فى الشبكه السفليه

واوصل الحديد فى منتصف البحور فى الشبكه العلويه( مناطق الضغط) 

اعمل الوصله 40 فاى حسب الكود المصرى او حسب اى كود اخر وليس 7.5 سم كما هو مرسوم فى الكود لان ال7.5 سم الغرض منها هى مكان الوصله وليس طول الوصله

هل هذا ما قصدته من كلامك مهندس رزق


----------



## xXx_2010 (12 يناير 2012)

احمد محمد احمد محم قال:


> يعنى لما اجى اعمل الوصلات الحضرتك وضحتها فى الصوره ( وصلات الضغط) فى الشبكه السفليه فوق الاعمده او محاورها والشبكه العلويه فى منتصف البحور اعملها كام 40 فاى ولا 7.5 سم



تقصد 75 سم .. وليس 7.5 سم ..


----------



## sami mohamed alash (12 يناير 2012)

*سؤال عن الخرسانة المسلحة*

عند صب الاعمدة يلاحظ وجود انفصال للزلط عن ارمل ويتجمع فى اسفل العمود فى احد الاركان او كلها السؤال
- ماهى الطريقة الامثل لتفادى حصول الانفصال الحبيى للخلطة عند التنفيذ ؟
- فى حال حدوث انفصال حبيبى باسفل العمود ماهى الطريقة المثلى لعلاجة باقل تكلفة ؟
ياريت احصل على الجواب بالسرعة الممكنة


----------



## احمد محمد احمد محم (12 يناير 2012)

xxx_2010 قال:


> تقصد 75 سم .. وليس 7.5 سم ..



ما هو موضح بالصوره الماخوذه من الكود 75 مم اى 7.5 سم


----------



## احمد محمد احمد محم (12 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم مهندس رزق
الكود الامريكى لا يشترط الوصل ولكن يكتفى بمسافه 15 سم داخل الركيزه
الكود المصرى يشترط الوصل فى اماكن الضغط 40 فاى والصوره المقتبسه من الكود تقول يوجد تداخل 15 سم واوضحت سيادتك وقلت ان الغرض توضيح مكان الوصله ويتم الوصل طبقا لمتطلبات الكود


معلش مهندس رزق انا مش عايز اتلخبط ولا عايز الموضوع يتشعب
ارجو من سيادتك الاجابه على هذه الاسئله بالتحديد 

بالنسبه للكود المصرى للبلاطات الفلات سلاب

1- بالنسبه لوصل الحديد فى الرقه السفليه فوق الاعمده فقط وبالذات هل يكون 40 فاى ابتداءا من محور العمود ام نكتفى بعمل ركوب 15 سم فوق العمود؟
2- بالنسبه لوصل الحديد فى الرقه السفليه فوق محور واصل بين عمودين مثلا هل يكون 40 فاى ام نكتفى بعمل ركوب 15 سم فوق المحور؟
3- بالنسبه لوصل الحديد فى الرقه العليا فى منتصف البحور هل يكون 40 فاى ام نكتفى بعمل ركوب 15 سم؟


----------



## رزق حجاوي (12 يناير 2012)

احمد محمد احمد محم قال:


> السلام عليكم مهندس رزق





احمد محمد احمد محم قال:


> الكود الامريكى لا يشترط الوصل ولكن يكتفى بمسافه 15 سم داخل الركيزه
> 
> الكود المصرى يشترط الوصل فى اماكن الضغط 40 فاى والصوره المقتبسه من الكود تقول يوجد تداخل 15 سم واوضحت سيادتك وقلت ان الغرض توضيح مكان الوصله ويتم الوصل طبقا لمتطلبات الكود
> معلش مهندس رزق انا مش عايز اتلخبط ولا عايز الموضوع يتشعب
> ...


 
السلام عليكم

كما لاحظت سابقا ضرورة تحديد الكود المتبع في التصميم او التفاصيل الانشائية لان هناك اختلاف واضح بينها.
حسب شروط الكود المصري الرسم الذي ارفقته صحيح حيث يشترط مسافة 75 مم بعد المحور وبالتالي يكون التراكب للحديد السفلي overlap هو 150 مم.





حسب الكود المصري





المرجع
التفاصيل الانشائية حسب الكود المصري
http://www.4shared.com/zip/dZtWjJBI/EGYPTIAN_CODE_STRUCTURAL_DETAI.html​


----------



## احمد محمد احمد محم (12 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا مهندس رزق على هذا التوضيح

اذن طبقا للكود المصرى وصلات الحديد فى اماكن الضغط فى الفلات سلاب ( سفلى وعلوى) = 15 سم وليس 40 فاى

سؤال

هذا بالنسبه للسقف المنتظم توزيع الاعمده

بالنسبه للسقف الغير منتظم توزيع الاعمده هل تطبق ال15 سم عند اماكن الضغط ايضا؟

الكود المصرى ذكر ايضا 40 فاى بتاعة ايه ال40 فاى دى؟


----------



## احمد محمد احمد محم (12 يناير 2012)

طيب لوفيه حيطه 0.3 م* 5م 

هل الحديد حيعدى الاكس العمودى على الاتجاه الطويل ب 15 سم ام يعدى الحديد ب 15 سم من وش العمود


----------



## أسامه نواره (12 يناير 2012)

احمد محمد احمد محم قال:


> السلام عليكم مهندس رزق
> الكود الامريكى لا يشترط الوصل ولكن يكتفى بمسافه 15 سم داخل الركيزه
> الكود المصرى يشترط الوصل فى اماكن الضغط 40 فاى والصوره المقتبسه من الكود تقول يوجد تداخل 15 سم واوضحت سيادتك وقلت ان الغرض توضيح مكان الوصله ويتم الوصل طبقا لمتطلبات الكود
> معلش مهندس رزق انا مش عايز اتلخبط ولا عايز الموضوع يتشعب
> ...


تقبل تحياتى


----------



## أسامه نواره (12 يناير 2012)

احمد محمد احمد محم قال:


> طيب لوفيه حيطه 0.3 م* 5م
> هل الحديد حيعدى الاكس العمودى على الاتجاه الطويل ب 15 سم ام يعدى الحديد ب 15 سم من وش العمود


لابد من أن يمتد الحديد السفلى فى الضغط لمسافة 40 مره قطر السيخ من وجه العمود (الركيزه 
على الا تقل عن 30 سم 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## احمد محمد احمد محم (13 يناير 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> تقبل تحياتى




جزاك الله خيرا مهندس اسامه
الف شكر


----------



## احمد محمد احمد محم (13 يناير 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> لابد من أن يمتد الحديد السفلى فى الضغط لمسافة 40 مره قطر السيخ من وجه العمود (الركيزه
> على الا تقل عن 30 سم
> تقبل تحياتى



جزاك الله خيرا مهندس اسامه

الف شكر


----------



## أسامه نواره (13 يناير 2012)

احمد محمد احمد محم قال:


> مهندس رزق
> يعنى انا لما اجى اوصل الحديد فوق الاعمده او على طول محور العمود ( مناطق الضغط) فى الشبكه السفليه
> واوصل الحديد فى منتصف البحور فى الشبكه العلويه( مناطق الضغط)
> اعمل الوصله 40 فاى حسب الكود المصرى او حسب اى كود اخر وليس 7.5 سم كما هو مرسوم فى الكود لان ال7.5 سم الغرض منها هى مكان الوصله وليس طول الوصله
> هل هذا ما قصدته من كلامك مهندس رزق


كما ذكر استاذنا الكبير الاخ المهندس رزق والذى اعتبر العمود الفقرى لهذا المنتدى كما ذكر أن سيخ البلاطه يمتد داخل الركيزه فى الكود الامريكى بمقدار 150 مم أو 15 سم وهذا ما سوف تجده على المسقط الافقى للرسومات التفصيليه لتفريد الحديد السفلى للبلاطه اللاكمريه حيث يمتد الحديد السفلى الداخلى فى منطقه الوصل 75 مم بعد محور العمود والسيخ المقابل يمتد أيضا 75 مم يعنى مجموع امتداد السيخيين = 75+75 = 150 مم وهى كما ذكر الكود الامريكى لاتقل عن 150 مم وهو وصلة الرباط فى الضغط 
ولان الكود المصرى ناقل لتفاصيل هذه البلاطه من الكود الامريكى ولكنه قام بتغيير اشتراطات طول وصلة الحديد وطول الرباط فى الضغط الى أن تكون أقل مسافه = 300 مم أو 40 مره قطر السيخ فكان المفرض تغيير ذلك على الرسم أيضا من 75 مم الى 150 مم حتى يكون ذلك متوافق مع الاشتراطات 
ولكن للاسف هذه احدى المشاكل فى الكود المصرى من مشاكل كثيره اخرى اقوم الان بتجميها 
اكر مره ثانيه استاذنا المهندس رزق لاطلاعه على الكود المصرى والذى لااظن أنه سوف يستخدمه فى التصميم لان كما نعرف هو منقول من الكود الامريكى والكود البريطانى 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## engineer.medo43 (13 يناير 2012)

sami mohamed alash قال:


> عند صب الاعمدة يلاحظ وجود انفصال للزلط عن ارمل ويتجمع فى اسفل العمود فى احد الاركان او كلها السؤال
> - ماهى الطريقة الامثل لتفادى حصول الانفصال الحبيى للخلطة عند التنفيذ ؟
> - فى حال حدوث انفصال حبيبى باسفل العمود ماهى الطريقة المثلى لعلاجة باقل تكلفة ؟
> ياريت احصل على الجواب بالسرعة الممكنة



العوامل المسببه للانفصال الحبيبى :-

1- التصميم الغير جيد للخلطه

2- اثناء عملية الخلط فى حالة الخلط الميكانيكى اذا زاد زمن الخلط عن دقيقتين وزادت سرعة دوران الخلاطه او تفريغ الخلاط اذا سقطت الخرسانه من ارتفاع عالى 

3- اثناء النقل :- الرج والتأرجح لعربة نقل الخرسانه وخصوصا اذا كانت مملؤه جزئيا 

4- اثناء الصب:- فى حالة الصب على مستوى مائل يراعى ان يكون الميل مناسب بحيث لايسمح بانزلاق الحبيبات الكبيره اولا وعند صب الاعمده العميقه يراعى استخدام ماسوره او قمع وصب الاعمده على حطات(مراحل) الحطه بارتفاع من 2-3 متر 

5- الدمك الميكانيكى الزائد عن الحد 

*==================================================*

اما بخصوص الطريقه المثلى لعلاجه :-

1- تكسير وازالة حبيبات الزلط السائبه او ضعيفة الارتباط للوصول الى سطح الخرسانه الجيده ويتم رش سطح الخرسانه الذى سيتم ترميمه بالماء وتشبيعه تمهيدا لاستقبال المونه

2- يتم تحضير لبانى اسمنت ثم يتم دهان السطح الرطب المراد ترميمه باللبانى ليكون طبقه رابطه بين مونه اللبانى والخرسانه القديمه

3- يتم عمل جانبين شده صغيرين ثم يتم وضع وصب مونة الترميم داخل الشده ويتم تسويتها بالمحاره 


ارجو انى اكون افدتك فانا حديث التخرج ومعلوماتى بسيطه


----------



## احمد محمد احمد محم (13 يناير 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> كما ذكر استاذنا الكبير الاخ المهندس رزق والذى اعتبر العمود الفقرى لهذا المنتدى كما ذكر أن سيخ البلاطه يمتد داخل الركيزه فى الكود الامريكى بمقدار 150 مم أو 15 سم وهذا ما سوف تجده على المسقط الافقى للرسومات التفصيليه لتفريد الحديد السفلى للبلاطه اللاكمريه حيث يمتد الحديد السفلى الداخلى فى منطقه الوصل 75 مم بعد محور العمود والسيخ المقابل يمتد أيضا 75 مم يعنى مجموع امتداد السيخيين = 75+75 = 150 مم وهى كما ذكر الكود الامريكى لاتقل عن 150 مم وهو وصلة الرباط فى الضغط
> ولان الكود المصرى ناقل لتفاصيل هذه البلاطه من الكود الامريكى ولكنه قام بتغيير اشتراطات طول وصلة الحديد وطول الرباط فى الضغط الى أن تكون أقل مسافه = 300 مم أو 40 مره قطر السيخ فكان المفرض تغيير ذلك على الرسم أيضا من 75 مم الى 150 مم حتى يكون ذلك متوافق مع الاشتراطات
> ولكن للاسف هذه احدى المشاكل فى الكود المصرى من مشاكل كثيره اخرى اقوم الان بتجميها
> اكر مره ثانيه استاذنا المهندس رزق لاطلاعه على الكود المصرى والذى لااظن أنه سوف يستخدمه فى التصميم لان كما نعرف هو منقول من الكود الامريكى والكود البريطانى
> تقبل تحياتى



مشكور مهندس اسامه على هذا التوضيح الذى لا يعلمه الكثيرون


----------



## احمد محمد احمد محم (13 يناير 2012)

أسامه نواره قال:


> لابد من أن يمتد الحديد السفلى فى الضغط لمسافة 40 مره قطر السيخ من وجه العمود (الركيزه
> على الا تقل عن 30 سم
> تقبل تحياتى



المهندس اسامه بعد التحيه 

لماذا فى الحوائط لا يتم مد السيخ مسافه 15 سم ( طبقا للتوضيح الجديد الذى قمت بتوضيحه) بعد محور الحيطه
لانك قلت فى مشاركه سابقه ( انه يتم مد السيخ بعد محور العمود مسافه 15 سم ( طبقا للتوضيح الجديد))


----------



## أسامه نواره (14 يناير 2012)

احمد محمد احمد محم قال:


> المهندس اسامه بعد التحيه
> لماذا فى الحوائط لا يتم مد السيخ مسافه 15 سم ( طبقا للتوضيح الجديد الذى قمت بتوضيحه) بعد محور الحيطه
> لانك قلت فى مشاركه سابقه ( انه يتم مد السيخ بعد محور العمود مسافه 15 سم ( طبقا للتوضيح الجديد))


سواء كانت الركيزه التى ترتكز عليها البلاطه حائط أو كمره ساقطه المفروض أن يمتد الحديد السفلى بمسافه = 40 مره قطر السيخ فى الضغط كما ذكر الكود المصرى كما فى الصوره التاليه 






والاهم فى البلاطه اللاكمريه هو امتداد الحديد العلوى سواء لحديد الشبكه العلويه أو للحديد الاضافى الاضافى العلوى بطول يساوى طول الرباط فى الشد لكى يصبح سواء حديد الشبكه العلوى أو الحديد الاضافى العلوى وكأنه حديد شوكه وذلك فى البلاطه اللاكمريه بدون كمرات ساقطه على الاطراف وفى حالة وجود كمرات ساقطه لابد وأن يمتد حديد الشكه العلوى وكذلك الحديد الاضافى العلوى داخل الكمره كما فى الصوره التاليه ( لاحظ الدائره الحمراء )




وعندما تكلم استاذنا المهندس \ رزق عن الكود الامريكى أن الحديد السفلى يمتد داخل الركيزه بمقدار 150 مم وكما قلت عن تفاصيل البلاطه اللاكمريه انها منقوله عن الكود الامريكى فكان يجب تعديل مقدار المسافه ال 75 مم الى المسافه 150 مم وهى أقل نصف مسافه يسمح بها الكود المصرى حيث أقل مسافه مسموح بها فى الضغط طبقا للكود هى 300 مم فاذا امتد السيخ الاول داخل المربع الاصفر بمقدار 150 مم بدلا من 75 مم ووامتد السيخ المقابل بمقدار 150 مم بذلك يكون مجموع الامتداديين = 300 مم وهى المسموح به فى الكود لاقل مسافه لطول الرباط لسيخ فى الضغط ( لاحظ المربع الاصفر )
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## awadkhalel (9 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك اله خير على ماقدمت من معلومات قيمه


----------



## حسام الفيومي (9 سبتمبر 2012)

اولا بالنسبة للبلاطات الغير منتطمة يتم توزيع الحديد كالاتي
اولا مفيش اتجاة رءيسي في الفلات لان كلا الاتجاهين رئسي يفضل الفرش في الاتجاة القصير 
اساتخدم رص الحديد بطول 12-8-6-4 حتي تخلف الوصلات طبقا للكود المصري ما توصلش في اكثر من ربع التسليح في القطاع
الوصلات 65 قطر القطر لحديد3600 و70 القطر لحديد 4000


----------



## engmohammmadtarek (26 أكتوبر 2013)

بسال عن كيفية تجهيز التفريده للحداد


----------



## Eng.El Seidy (14 يناير 2014)

:75:جزاكم الله عنا كل خير ونفع الله بنا وبكم:75:​


----------



## محمود محمد حسن (23 يناير 2014)

الموضوع:
بعد تقديم كامل الشكر والتقدير لكل مهندس في المنتدي على وقته وجهده في الاجابة على استفسارات الاخوة المهندسين .... ارجو الاجابة على هذا السؤال ولو امكن تزويدي بفيديو للتنفيذ اكون شاكرا ومقدرا لكم .
السؤال:
كيف يتم رص الحديد الرئيسي في البلاطة الflat slab (المفروض انه في الاتجاه الطويل) .. علما انه لا توجد كمرات جانبية وبالتالي فان سيخ الحديد موضوع علي تطبيق السقف (النجارة ) ولا يوجد حامل اسفله (فواتير عمودية علي اتجاهه) ؟وهل يتم تركيب حديد منطقة العمود اولا؟ او ماهي خطوات تركيب الحديد (على التوالي)؟
ارجو الافادة للاهمية وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمود محمد حسن (19 أبريل 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
برجاء الاجابة على سؤالي هذا .... ................. عند تصميم اللبشة على برنامج safe هل يمكن تعريف الكور على انه col stiff مثل الاعمدة ومن ثم يتم ادخال احماله الراسية والعزوم عن طريق (point load) ؟ ام هناك طريقة اخري لتوصيف الكور واحماله عند تصميم اللبشة علي safe ؟
نرجو ممن لديه معلومة عن ذلك افادتي ولكم جميعا جزيل الشكر
اخوكم مهندس محمود حسن


----------



## طه المهندس (8 أغسطس 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------

